# Creative Sound Blaster Z oder ASUS Xonar D2X/XDT



## PremiumPlaya (8. April 2013)

Guten Tag liebe Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten allround Soundkarte, eigentlich nicht teurer als 100€.

In die engere Auswahl kommen diese beiden, 

Caseking.de » Sound » Soundkarten » PCIe Soundkarten » Creative Sound Blaster Z PCIe - Retail
oder
Caseking.de » Sound » Soundkarten » PCIe Soundkarten » ASUS Xonar D2X/XDT Soundkarte, 7.1 Channel Surround, PCI-E x1

auch aufgrund der Optik...zur Zeit nutze ich den Soundchip aus meiner Logitec G510, 
der besser klingt und lauter ist als mein Onboard Sound.

Komponenten die ich daran betreibe sind:

HS: SteelSeries Siberia V2
LS: Speed-Link Gravity NX 2.1 System SL-8231

60% Spiele wie BF3, Bioshock, Counterstrike 1.6 + GO
40% Musik MP3´s und Filme mit DTS Spur

Also Hauptsächlich benutze ich das HS und da wäre es schön zu wissen welches am besten den Raumklang emuliert zwecks Ortung in spielen usw...

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe...


----------



## Thallassa (8. April 2013)

Moment mal, du hast 40 Euro für deine Lautsprecher und 60 Euro für dein Headset ausgegeben und möchtest jetzt aber 100 Euro für eine Soundkarte ausgeben?
Ist dir nicht klar, dass es keinen Sinn macht? Selbst die beste Soundkarte der Welt würde dir keinen besseren Klang bescheren und wenn es lediglich um Ortung geht, kannst du dir einen Großteil des Geldes sparen und einfach die ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen - das ist auch schon eine sehr gute allround-Karte.

Wenn du eine Verbesserung auf klanglicher Ebene möchtest, solltest du erstmal das Equipment eintauschen. Wenn nicht, dann einfach eine DGX für Dolby Headphone und den Rest des Geldes sparen, da du mit einer größeren Soundkarte absolut nichts anfangen könntest.


----------



## PremiumPlaya (8. April 2013)

Ich sage ja das es auch der Optik wegen sein sollte mit einem Gehäuse drum...ein anderes LS System kommt bestimmt noch in naher Zukunft...

Daher wollte ich nur wissen was bei den beiden der technische Unterschied ist...ob sich der Preisunterschied von 30€ irgendwo widerspiegelt...

Das meine Komponenten nicht HighClass sind ist mir klar...dafür habe ich nen Onkyo AV + Canton LS-System


----------



## Thallassa (8. April 2013)

Imho sind beide ihr Geld nicht wert.

Die Creative ist überteuert, hat zwar ganz nette Features wie das Mikrofon und auch die Surroundsimulation, klanglich aber anscheinend schlechter als die Vorgängermodelle. Afaik hat auch nur die Große nen KHV. Wenigstens das hätten sie bei dem Preis einbauen können. 

Die ASUS D2X ist afaik von 2007 und damit schon relativ alt. Klanglich ist sie zwar recht gut, aber es besteht kaum ein Unterschied zu den DX und DGX. Die beleuchteten Ausgänge der Karte sind natürlich ein nettes Gimmick, aber wer schaut denn hinter den PC? Außerdem würde mich das Geleuchte echt nerven ^^ Das MIDI-Board der Karte ist auch ganz nett, aber wenn man keine Verwendung dafür hat, wozu kaufen? Das EMI-Schild ist meistens eher Schein als Sein.


----------



## PremiumPlaya (8. April 2013)

Ich habe ein Fenster in meinem Gehäuse und die Beleuchtung ist auch auf "rot" ausgelegt...daher hätte es so ganz gut gepasst...hmmm...nun bin ich irgendwie immer noch nich schlauer.

Kann man denn trotzdem sagen das sich der Klang gegenüber zu meinem Onboard-Chip verbessern würde?


----------



## Thallassa (8. April 2013)

PremiumPlaya schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Fenster in meinem Gehäuse und die Beleuchtung ist auch auf "rot" ausgelegt...daher hätte es so ganz gut gepasst...hmmm...nun bin ich irgendwie immer noch nich schlauer.
> Kann man denn trotzdem sagen das sich der Klang gegenüber zu meinem Onboard-Chip verbessern würde?


 
Ein Freund von mir hat ein Siberia und eine D2. Die Antwort lautet: Nein. Die Unterschiede sind mir persönlich nur bei den Hochtönen aufgefallen, die waren etwas smoother, (vielleicht Einbildung) und das war so ein winziger Unterschied, dass es wieder egal war. Auch auf seinem Logitröt Z906 gab's kaum mehr rauszuhören. Aber er fand das ganz toll, dass die Ausgänge geleuchtet haben 
Zum dritten Mal: Das Geld nicht wert.


----------



## PremiumPlaya (8. April 2013)

Also würde sich generell gar keine Soundkarte lohnen oder sind diese deiner Meinung nach einfach überteuert für die gegebene Leistung?


----------



## Thallassa (8. April 2013)

PremiumPlaya schrieb:


> Also würde sich generell gar keine Soundkarte lohnen oder sind diese deiner Meinung nach einfach überteuert für die gegebene Leistung?


 
Wenn du mich frägst sogar beides. Weder die SB-Z noch die D2X werden hier im Forum empfohlen, da es günstigere Soundkarten gibt die so ziemlich das gleiche können. 
Die DGX würde ich nehmen, weil sie günstig ist, wenn die 30€ es dir für die Surroundemulation wert sind kannst du's nehmen, natürlich hast du im Treiber n paar nette Einstellungen dazu und kannst vermutlich den Klang per Equalizer noch etwas besser anpassen. Aber sonst, die Klangverbesserung geht bei dem Equipment so gut wie gegen 0, weswegen ich einfach nur das mindeste an Geld dafür ausgeben würde.


----------



## PremiumPlaya (8. April 2013)

Ok...danke...dann werde ich mich da noch einmal umorientieren...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (8. April 2013)

eine d2x lohnt erst ab boxen jenseits der 150€(stück) marke so richtig, aber in der preis klasse wandelt man normalerweise nicht an der soka sondern am av receiver die dann deutlich flexibler sind. und jede aktuelle grafikkarte kann gescheit sound über hdmi an einen av receiver übertragen und für voip gibts usb oder die onboard sound lösung.


mfg


----------



## PremiumPlaya (8. April 2013)

Wichtig ist mir ja nur der erzeugte Raumklang zum Gamen für mein Headset


----------



## WTSHNN (8. April 2013)

Würde dir die Xonar DX empfehlen. Vom Klang her nicht ganz so gut die die D2X, jedoch ein ganzes Stück besser als die DGX. Der Raumklang ist auch 1A.

Die Soundblaster Z ist nicht schlecht. Warum hier etwas anderes behauptet wird kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Die Treiber sind ja Geschmacksache.


----------



## Thallassa (8. April 2013)

Ich hab nie behauptet dass sie total schlecht sei, aber sie klingt schlechter als ihre Vorgänger und ist im Endeffekt auch bloß ne aufgeblasene Reckon3D mit Zusatzspielereien. Außerdem ist auch schon ne DX vollkommener Overkill für ne Siberia und son Speedlink-2.1-Teil... Deswegen habe ich bewusst zur DGX geraten. Ne DX oder was höheres bei dem Equipment einzusetzen kommt dem gleich, ein 1000W Dark Power Pro P10 mit einem i3-3220T einzusetzen...


----------



## WTSHNN (8. April 2013)

Und ich nicht, dass du das behauptet hast.
Ich sehe das etwas anders. Falls sich der TE nach ein paar Monaten oder später entscheiden sollte, in einen besseren Kopfhörer zu investieren hat er mit der DX noch etwas Luft nach oben bei einem moderaten Aufpreis.


----------



## PremiumPlaya (8. April 2013)

Habe mir heute die Asus Xonar DGX geholt und man merkt doch schon einen riesen Unterschied was den Klang betrifft...gerade der bessere Raumklang mit meinem HS kommt stimmt mich wirklich positiv 

Aber danke für eure Hilfe und nicht streiten


----------



## CSOger (9. April 2013)

Na dann viel Spass mit der neuen Karte.



WTSHNN schrieb:


> Die Soundblaster Z ist nicht schlecht. Warum hier etwas anderes behauptet wird kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Die Treiber sind ja Geschmacksache.



Die Z ist ne gute Karte.
Treiber läuft bei mir ohne Probleme.
(Auch seit dem letzten Update ASIO fähig) 
SBX Pro Studio (Surround) mit Sterokopfhörern kommt sehr gut rüber.
Kein Vergleich zum Onboard Chip.


----------



## WTSHNN (9. April 2013)

PremiumPlaya schrieb:


> Habe mir heute die Asus Xonar DGX geholt und man merkt doch schon einen riesen Unterschied was den Klang betrifft...gerade der bessere Raumklang mit meinem HS kommt stimmt mich wirklich positiv
> 
> Aber danke für eure Hilfe und nicht streiten



Dann viel Spaß mit der neuen Karte! Bei dem Preis kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen und besser als Onboard ist sie sowieso.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2013)

DGX gegen Onboard ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied, 1. der Kopfhörerverstärker und 2. bietet jede Soundkarte mehr Druck auf den Ohren. Ich persönlich würde kein Soundpflastermodell kaufen wegen meiner in den Jahren gemachten Erfahrungen. Treibersupport ist in meinen Augen bei denen ehe rein notwendiges Übel dem man erst nach Jahren nachgehen muss


----------



## Thallassa (9. April 2013)

Mein Erfahrungswert war, dass sich aus dem Siberia kaum was rausholen ließ 

Aber schön, wenn du glücklich mit der DGX bist


----------



## PremiumPlaya (9. April 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Mein Erfahrungswert war, dass sich aus dem Siberia kaum was rausholen ließ
> 
> Aber schön, wenn du glücklich mit der DGX bist



Doch, das Siberia war an meinem Onboard-Chip richtig leise. Erst an meiner G510-Tastatur war es ordentlich laut, aber klanglich keineswegs so dynamisch und ausgewogen wie jetzt mit der Xonar.

Also P/L muss ich sagen, bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Habs mir bei Caseking im Outletstore in Berlin für 34,95 gekauft als retail


----------



## Niklas434 (30. Dezember 2013)

Also ich hab die Xonar D2 (die PCI Variante der d2x)...muss dazu sagen das ich sie für 60€ Geschossen habe ! 


Dennoch mit mein AKG K 240 macht das teil laune beim Zocken...in Block Ops 2, in BF 4 würde ich sagen sind die Creative Karten etwas genauer...dennoch die Asus bedient sowohl den Gamer als auch den Multimedia freek....bloß wenn ich mir nochmal ne soundkarte kaufen würde dann würde ich darauf achten das ein Kopfhörerverstärker eingebaut ist.


----------

